# The Insignificance of " Robert Mueller " and " David Hogg "......



## nononono (Mar 4, 2018)

*Both Robert Mueller and David Hogg think " Their " existence and prodding will*
*change the TRUTH.....*
*Both are as significant as a wart on a frogs butt in the Amazon.....*

*The TRUTH is they are not squat....as the TRUTH will always prevail and whether you*
*are a seventy plus Criminal or a seventeen year old Puppet....nothing they say or do will*
*affect the Universe one bit.*

*They are that occasional pin prick that is annoying but goes away with time.....*


*The article below is significant by way of commentary from the late Carl Sagan.*



*Pale Blue Dot*

*When the Voyager 1 probe was 3.7 billion miles from Earth, Carl Sagan made a request. *


*He asked NASA to turn it around to snap a quick photograph. The result was a faint image of Earth surrounded by the vastness of space. The late astronomer would then use this picture to share his own reflections on what it meant and why it was important for us to capture.*


_“Look again at that dot. That’s here. That’s home. That’s us. On it everyone you love, everyone you know, everyone you ever heard of, every human being who ever was, lived out their lives. The aggregate of our joy and suffering, thousands of confident religions, ideologies, and economic doctrines, every hunter and forager, every hero and coward, every creator and destroyer of civilization, every king and peasant, every young couple in love, every mother and father, hopeful child, inventor and explorer, every teacher of morals, every corrupt politician, every “superstar,” every “supreme leader,” every saint and sinner in the history of our species lived there–on a mote of dust suspended in a sunbeam._


_The Earth is a very small stage in a vast cosmic arena. Think of the rivers of blood spilled by all those generals and emperors so that, in glory and triumph, they could become the momentary masters of a fraction of a dot. Think of the endless cruelties visited by the inhabitants of one corner of this pixel on the scarcely distinguishable inhabitants of some other corner, how frequent their misunderstandings, how eager they are to kill one another, how fervent their hatreds._


_Our posturings, our imagined self-importance, the delusion that we have some privileged position in the Universe, are challenged by this point of pale light. Our planet is a lonely speck in the great enveloping cosmic dark. In our obscurity, in all this vastness, there is no hint that help will come from elsewhere to save us from ourselves._


_The Earth is the only world known so far to harbor life. There is nowhere else, at least in the near future, to which our species could migrate. Visit, yes. Settle, not yet. Like it or not, for the moment the Earth is where we make our stand._

_It has been said that astronomy is a humbling and character-building experience. There is perhaps no better demonstration of the folly of human conceits than this distant image of our tiny world. To me, it underscores our responsibility to deal more kindly with one another, and to preserve and cherish the pale blue dot, the only home we’ve ever known.”_


*




*

*All You Need to Know*
Few people have added more to the scientific education of the public than Carl Sagan.
Outside of his own research, he brought us a list of books and television series that spoke a language that we actually understood. In many ways, he was science’s very own poet.
*The Pale Blue Dot was captured on February 14th in 1990.* Since then, along with Sagan’s moving tribute, it’s inspired generations of people to look differently at their place in the universe. It gave an illustration of something we had all suspected, but never fully verbalized.
It was a reminder to view our seemingly large and complex planet on a scale that showed a different side of things. It gave us the courage to accept and utilize our insignificance.
While not all aspects of our lives demand that we see the world through this lens, it is critical to have it be a part of our mental toolkit. The human ego may be a mechanism to ensure survival, but it isn’t what pushes progress, and nor is it what drives prosperity.
What really makes the world move forward is interconnectedness. It’s the ability to interact with our shared reality in a way that ensures our individual efforts add rather than detract. 
There is a far larger process going on out there, and we are all a part of it. The degree of responsibility we want to take in that process is up to us, but the beauty of it can’t be denied.
That faint speck of dust we live on is all we have ever known. Let’s start treating it that way.


----------

